# unlocking the LGax8600 phone's bluetooth



## bowsky07 (Aug 3, 2007)

I recently purchased the LGax8600 from alltell and the blutetooth works and connects with my latop (macbook) and other cell phones perfectly fine, but refuses to accept any files from my old phone or laptop (such as mp3s, jpg pictures, etc). I believe there is some sort of a lock preventing the user from copying music and such (and thus forcing you to buy music from celltop or realtones jukebox, etc. Or purchase their kit for ~$60 to share files via usb cable). I haven't yet come accross any way to unlock it but if anyone has any ideas I would be most appreciative to hear some input


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

I dont think its the bluetoothe on the phone's, How old is the "old phone"?

New phones have a better bluetooth unlike the old phones.

Jay:wave:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you should contact Alltell and ask them why you can't upload files via Bluetooth.


----------



## bowsky07 (Aug 3, 2007)

The "old phone" is a motorola razr V3. so not that old. with a bluetooth network of my laptop, my old motorola, and a few friends phones, everything can share files with everything except the LG from alltel. I'll go to alltel ASAP and see why it wont accept transfers. and i looked under my phones bluetooth info: Supported Profiles: Headset, Handsfree, Stereo, Object push, Dial up networking, file transfer. So it says it can but i dunno... I'll reply again when I make my trip to the store


----------



## bowsky07 (Aug 3, 2007)

Alltel referred me to LG and LG was of no assistance. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Does your "old phone" have a SIM card? Swap the SIMs and you're done.

I would have to have the phone in front of me to actually be able to crack it, if possible.

http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-DATA-CABLE-...3301463QQihZ017QQcategoryZ50327QQcmdZViewItem


----------

